# Washing Machine - should I ship



## gail.arkless (May 12, 2015)

Hey

we are looking to move from Melbourne to Hong Kong shortly. 
Half of our stuff will be going back to the UK, and the rest to Hong Kong.

Do most rentals come with a washing machine in Hong Kong?
Or would it be better sending it back to the UK (I have a house there) and buying one in HK?

It's very lovely and new so don't want to leave it!

Thanks, Gail


----------



## mobilec (May 2, 2015)

Some rentals come with a washing machine and some don't. You can always check with your agent. Even though it is not included, it is still cheap to buy one in HK.

Enjoy your stay in HK!


----------

